

Ask HN: Companies that make startup videos? - Flam

A lot of new startup sites now have very well made informational videos.  I seem to recall a thread here that had a list of them all, but it might have been a dream for all I know.  Does anyone have a link to this thread if it exists?  If not, does anyone know good companies that make these kinds of videos?  (A good example is the weusebitcoin.com video)<p>Thanks
======
revorad
<http://50grove.wistia.com/>

<http://grumomedia.com/>

<http://demogirl.com/>

~~~
covercash
I came in here to suggest the new wistia site, glad to see it was already
mentioned!

------
slhomme
Hello,

This page should help: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-examples-of-
startup-...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-examples-of-startup-
product-demo-videos)

Also check out <http://startup-videos.com> to find great videos for
inspiration as well as a list of startups/freelancers offering that kind of
services.

Hope it'll help.

------
pompandclout
My company, Pomp&Clout, does startup videos as well as commercial animation,
music videos and interactive work. You can check out all our work at
<http://www.pompandclout.com>

here's a few recent startup videos we've done:
<http://www.pompandclout.com/swipely> <http://www.pompandclout.com/loffles>
<http://www.pompandclout.com/visa-view>

------
richardofyork
I don't know which companies specialize in these videos, but I know a chap who
does an excellent job with this kind of stuff. He will be doing our startup
walkthrough in a few days. Here is his portfolio on YouTube:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/DZPrimetime>

------
catone
For Mashable's Follow introduction video (
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbLazF5KxUc> ), we used Epipheo:
<http://www.epipheostudios.com/>

~~~
aherlambang
how affordable is epipheostudios? I like their work, but I believe it would be
very expensive as most of their clients are huge

------
richardofyork
Here is a good article from Mashable on some free tools to do the job:
[http://mashable.com/2008/02/21/screencasting-video-
tutorials...](http://mashable.com/2008/02/21/screencasting-video-tutorials/)

------
danny3stacks
Check out <http://LessFilms.com>

Here is an example: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEojTSxEUfk>

------
namank
A startup itself: <http://www.redwoodsmedia.com/> \- check out their
portfolio.

I shared an office these guys, amazing people.

------
massarog
These guys do great, affordable work: <http://explainabl.es>

